# GOSM Jerky Experiment



## monty (Jul 8, 2006)

What comes after two days of rain in Vermont? Monday!

All kidding aside I have an inspiration for maiking Jerky in my GOSM and would like some feedback.

Over the last couple of weeks I have noticed that the temp gauge in my GOSM has been hanging around 120 (corrected) degrees on sunny days. That is with no nothing happening inside. Here's the plan:

Assuming that I will have a sunny day, load the GOSM with hanging jerky strips, my teriyaki marinade of course, and then just place a few briquets into the cast iron wood box with some cherry and a bit of mesquite.. No water in pan. 

I would start the smoke early, about 6 AM and maybe use a touch of propane to take the chill off, but once the sun was up and I had about six hours of gentle smoke from the few briquets and the cherry/mesquite combo I would just let the fire and smoke go away and let the jerky cure from the natural forces available! 

In one of the threads, I forget from whom and in which thread, someone suggested doing a briquet fire and smoke thingy. But I think I will take it a step further and just rely more on the naturally generated heat of the sun.

Open to all comments and I will of course document with pics and text!

Cheers!
Monty


----------



## wasper (Jul 8, 2006)

I think you have something there Monty.  You might want to completely close off the vent to keep the flies etc. out.  When I was a kid at home (in the forties) my Dad dried apricots, prunes, and apples in a box he built with window screen in the front and back.  It stood on legs about 4' high out in the sun.  The temp. during the day was in the high 90"s to low 100"s.

I've done jerky in an electric dehydrator with good results.  The time for a good batch was about 36 hours, depending on the heat range.  Your method will probably take longer, but "Good Things" take time.

Looking forward to seeing your pix and reading your synopsis.

Right now, I'm doing the 'Beef Clod' per the recipe you posted a few days ago.  I even have that "thin Blue Line" smoke thing going on.


----------



## monty (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey, Wasper!

I don't remember posting to the beef clod thingy but I will review. Senior moments are getting more frequent!

Thanks for the input from your earlier days!  My grandmother did similar things. The deal here is that the GOSM is black and in direct sunlight. I will make the jerky strips about an eight inch thick and if I start them as I described I am sure that by sundown they will be ready for vacuum sealing.

BTW  Never got to make those shrimp ABTs. Ended up doing a sautee in olive oil, butter, garlic, ginger. When about half done dropped in coarsely chopped parsley and spinach leaves. Serves as a side with crumbled well aged cheddar on top! It worked!

Cheers!
Monty


----------



## wasper (Jul 8, 2006)

HEY MONTY,

I'm thinken I goofed on who posted the "Beef Clod" recipe.  Whomever, posted a website.  

Yeah, for sure, a black smoker is gonna get a lot hotter inside.  Your shrimp concoction sounds yummie.
  We're having a big bash for my wifes birthday on Sat. July 22nd.  Right now we're experimenting with hors d'oeuvres.  Going to try putting together the 'Mediterranean Shrimp Salad in Cucumber Cups' tonight.

Keep us posted on the jerky adventure.


----------



## monty (Jul 8, 2006)

Stay tuned, Wasper! If Mommy Nature cooperates the jerky experiment will happen next weekend!

Good luck on your search and experimenting for hors d'oeuvres!

Cheers!
Monty


----------



## wasper (Jul 8, 2006)

OK GOOD BUDDY,

It WAS you you posted the info on Beef Clods.  See your post under "Rump Roasts" dated Thur. June 29.  Boy, you had me worried there for a minute.  You're just too darn busy to keep up with yourself.


----------



## monty (Jul 8, 2006)

Well, dear friend, I was in doubt but I think I have the answer. Dutch posted that URL and not me. I searched all my posts for that period and double checked just to make sure. Dutch is your man! You see, I know nothing about a beef clod and do not post about things I do not know about.

Ya had me goin'!   :D 

Cheers!
Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey Monty,

I've been watching my BSKD gauge lately and have seen it get up to 150 degrees with no fuel (except the sun) :!: 

I had kind of been thinking jerky myself.  Let me know how this goes.

By the way, have you ever tried that Sesame Oil in your Teriyaki marinade?


----------



## monty (Jul 9, 2006)

Heya, Rodger!
YESSSSSS ! Sesame oil seems to be the trick! I am constantly refining and changing my recipes as new ideas pop! Next weekend I will use sesame oil in the marinade  with a few other changes! 
Stay tuned!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 9, 2006)

The Sesame makes it shine like this;






Or maybe that was the Teriyaki :D


----------



## monty (Jul 9, 2006)

Me mouth be waterin' lad! As I indicated I am gonna pull the trigger on a few ingredient ideas! Hold on to your hat!
Cheers!`
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Jul 11, 2006)

Monty, your purposed experiment sounds kind of like the So. African Biltong (cured beef). In biltong, the meat is cut into 1/2 inch thick slices 6 inches long and it's cut with the grain. The beef is then  salted with rock salt and left to sit for an hour and then the salt is scraped off and the strips dipped in some apple cider vinegar-when the excess vinegar has dripped off, the meat is sprinkled with course ground black pepper and ground coirander.
The meat is then placed in a covered box and placed in the sun. After 3-4 days the meat is hard and dry on the outside and moist on the inside. 

I know, I know, you're in awe of my wealth of food knowledge :P. But fact is we used to have a customer that was from So. Africa and was always buying boneless beef from us so he could make biltong.


----------



## monty (Jul 11, 2006)

Sure does sound similar, Dutch, but what I propose is from pure economics....it's cheap!  A few briquets in the smoke pan with a few wood chunks and with most of the heat provided by the sun I feel this would be an excellent way to make a whole pile of jerky in a short time with a minimum of cost.

I have cut a piece of expanded metal to fit the wood pan  to keep the briquets and wood chunks off the bottom of the pan and to protect from smothering in ash. Will report resultss this weekend  with pics!
Cheers
Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 12, 2006)

Checked my thermometer about 2 hours ago Monty and it read 140 degrees.  West sun 6PM, 98 degree day against a brick wall!

I am waiting patiently to see your experiment.


----------



## monty (Jul 12, 2006)

I hope to get started early Saturday morning. Will have meat prepped and marinated Friday night. 'Sposed to be in the 90's Saturday here so that temp, the black GOSM, a bit of heat generated by the smoke box ought to do the trick! We'll see what happens!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## monty (Jul 15, 2006)

Gotta hold off on the jerky thing today. Wickedly humid, overcast and gonna rain like heck most of the afternoon. Weatherman promises hot, dry and sunny tomorrow. Will launch the project at first light!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## monty (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi, y'all! Having a bit of trouble posting today. Most likely on my end. Am on dial up and the service in these boonies,.....wellll......SUCKS!

Anyway, got an early morning service call and that killed my hot box experiment. Got home a bit after noon. But I had everything ready to go so I racked the teriyaki jerky and lit the burner under some maple, cherry and a bit of mesquite. Burner is on lowest setting and we'll see what happens. The pic shows about seven pounds or more of bottom round racked one piece per grill space and meat was sliced 3/16" 

Cheers!
Monty


----------



## monty (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, chalk up a dud! Left the GOSM too long. Even though there was plenty of water in the pan and the burner was on the lowest setting I made jerky charcoal! Could not stomach a picture. Will try again!
Cheers
Monty


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jul 17, 2006)

Monty
Sorry to hear that your plans didn't turn out as expected...sure sounded like you had everything all figured out right...unexpected distractions ..what number is that on Murphy's Law list...

Later
Richard


----------



## wasper (Jul 17, 2006)

MONTY,

It takes courage to be up front and admit a failure.  I admire that in a person.  On a personal note;  One time 30 plus years ago, I made charcoal out of a barbque full of country ribs.  Got pre-occupied and discovered my gormet masterpiece on fire.  I took those bits of "charcoal ribs" one by one and tossed them over the back fence into a field.  Went directly back to the store and bought more ribs to start all over again.  The bottom line--------my kids now refer to them as "FLYING COUNTRY RIBS".


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey Monty,

i've had my share of bad moments in my smoking career.  Just take the same info we try to share with the new guys, and figure out what went wrong and try to make it better. 

At least it was beef jerky and not venison or something not so easily replaced. :D


----------



## Dutch (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, Sir Monty at least you tried. Remember, you're using a new smoker-gotta keep in mind about that new learning curve thing. :P


----------



## monty (Jul 17, 2006)

Post Mortem....Gosm Beef jerky experiment

First of all I violated my own rules. Had a plan, a good plan, and when that was negated I tried to "do it any way" only different.

My day started out with an early morning service call which blew my timing. Or at least that's what I thought! Then I tried to rush into the jerky thing using the propane burner and not a few charcoal lumps and wood chunks as I had planned.

SO, in the final examination of my smoker and its contents it appears that my wood pan flared, it was filled with fine off white powder. At that point the jerky was probably done. But, still trying to fit everything in I did not keep a close watch on my jerky and the flare up and ensuing high temp turned my jerky into charcoal

What I should have done was reserve out a bit of the marinated beef for a teriyaki stir fry with vegetables and served over rice and froze the other sheebang and tried again next weekend!

And that's my story and I'm sticking to it!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 17, 2006)

Sounds like you have it figured out Monty,

It sounds like you like a little oriental foods so I will turn you on to one of our favorite recipes.  I copied the sauce from the North China Restaurant, in Norcross, Ga.  Best chinese I ever had. (And I was in Hawaii, Phillipines, Japan etc with the navy for 4 years)

*Shrimp & Chicken Hunan*

4 Boneless chicken breasts
1/2# peeled raw shrimp (medium size
1 cup seasoned flour for frying
1 cup chicken broth
1/2 bag brocolli flowerettes 
1 bell pepper
1 onion
2 cloves Garlic
3 TBSP fresh grated ginger root
1 TBSP cayenne pepper(less if required for less heat)
4 TBSP vinegar
4 TBSP sugar(Splenda if needed)
2 TBSP corn starch
4 TBSP soy sauce
2 TBSP sesame oil
2 TBSP Chili powder
1 TBSP creamy peanut butter

Cut chicken in chunks and deep fry in seasoned flour mixture.  Set aside.
Mix Chili powder, sesame oil, cayenne pepper and peanut butter and 
microwave for 1 min.  Add 2 TBSP soy sauce, sugar, vinegar and corn starch and stir till mixed well and corn starch is dissolved.  Add chicken broth, stir and set aside.  This is the sauce.

Cut bell pepper in small chunks and cut onion in strips.

In skillet or wok heat oil to high heat.  Add garlic and ginger and stir well, do not let burn.  Add bell pepper, onion and brocolli flowerettes, stire well and add remaining 2 TBSP soy sauce.  Stir and cover to wilt veggies to preferred doneness.  When done, add shrimp and cook till pink,  then add chicken, stir in sauce and let thicken slightly.   :D 

Eat and enjoy.  My wife and kids won't go to a chinese restaurant anymore without griping that this is better. 8)


----------



## monty (Jul 17, 2006)

WOW! Gotta try that recipe soon! Thanks, Rodger! And yes, I enjoy dabbling in Oriental cooking. I have several woks and enjoy experimenting there also. CharBroil grill has a side burner and it is excellent for a quickie "Wok to Dinner"! 
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jul 23, 2006)

Hey Monty,
     I'm also waiting to see how your experiment turned out. I made some jerky this weekend using the American Harvest Jerky works kit. The kit actually extrudes the ground beef mixture. It is uniform in shape and thickness. I smoked it in my GOSM. It turned out great but I kept thinking of your experiment. I just might work. Let us know when you get it done.

Monty, I was rereading this and realized that I was responding to a post on page 1. After I posted, I saw the additional posts and now understand your effort. Sorry to hear about the bomb. I've certainly had mine. But, if you do get a chance to follow up, please don't hesitate to let us know how it turns out.


----------



## monty (Jul 23, 2006)

If at first you don't fricassee, fry, fry again!! 
Chicken Little


----------

